# Pine vs. Cedar T&G exterior siding



## treeder65 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have to install about 3,500sf of 6" T&G vertical siding on my home. We will be priming and painting the siding, so I'm just wondering about the importance of sticking with cedar. Pine would be half the material cost. Does it hold paint as well as cedar? Other alternatives? Unfortunately I haven't come across any cement products in that style and because of the design, we are kind of limited to vertical T&G. I was going to design and install metal panels, but that's a bit of a risk if we had to sell soon.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Get us a close up pic so we can see what the siding actually is.

Hardie makes vertical and sheet good siding in a few styles.

http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowner/products_siding_hardiepanelSiding.py


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hard to tell what kind of shape it is from the pictures but why not power sand it and oil prime and 2 coats of latex paint.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's a few pictures from a house I did last year.The boards were all cupped and pealing bad.
I


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Cedar would be better. Oil primer and rain screen will help it out big time.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pine exterior siding will check, warp, crack & twist, no matter what you do to it...

Cedar on the other hand is a very stable & long lasting siding product.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

treeder65 said:


> I have to install about 3,500sf of 6" T&G vertical siding on my home. We will be priming and painting the siding, so I'm just wondering about the importance of sticking with cedar. Pine would be half the material cost. Does it hold paint as well as cedar? Other alternatives? Unfortunately I haven't come across any cement products in that style and because of the design, we are kind of limited to vertical T&G. I was going to design and install metal panels, but that's a bit of a risk if we had to sell soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom




I have that siding on my house. Same contemporary style too.

All my southern exposure is shot to crap and I will be replacing about 1200-1500 sqft. The cedar has been up for 20 years and the sun destroys it. My other wall exposures look like I just put the stuff up.

Stick with cedar.


----------



## treeder65 (Apr 22, 2006)

That looks great Shady. Unfortunately I have to replace the windows too, so I might as well replace the siding. No window trim.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

Where I live in Northern Maine, White Pine is used much and it holds up well. But I would put some sort of finish on it or it can dry out too much. The cedar around here is White Cedar and I really don't care to use it, as it can have a lot of rot in it. Make sure to use a siding nailing to face nail or the boards will do interesting things. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I think I'd just go over the exiusting with hardie lap siding.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have done a few vertical jobs,this is cedar,finishing all sides as you install it helps imo


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Cedar over a rainscreen is the only way I would do that job with those minimal overhangs. Every job I've ever worked on with existing vertical tongue and groove has had major amounts of water moving behind it.


----------

